# Bluetooth and Miracast for PC



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

My home PC does not have Bluetooth... I added it via an adapter. It works fine. It discovers, pairs, and connects with devices but will not broadcast audio to my headphones. I get a msg saying I need Miracast. What should I use to connect Miracast (audio only) to my PC? Will this correct my problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What headphones do you have? If the headphones are just Bluetooth then all you should have to do is pair them and then set them as the default audio playback device in Sounds in the Control Panel. I think you are accidently trying to cast or mirror your computer's display and choosing Miracast.


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Triple6. I'm not sure what you mean by "...just Bluetooth" and I don't know how to "...cat or mirror" and my PC doesn't have Miracast. I'm not a skilled user so it's becoming apparent that I don't understand how Bluetooth works. My PC didn't have Bluetooth, so I added an adapter. I thought when the PC showed the Bluetooth recognizing, pairing, and then connecting with the headphones that all that should make them work... but it doesn't. As the error msg prompts me that I don't have "Miracast," do I now have to add that, too?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You still haven't mentioned what headphones you bought, there are thousands, it really helps to have basic info like model numbers.

If you've paired a set of Bluetooth headphones you need to then set them to be the device that audio plays through, to do so you must set them as the default playback device like described here: https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/102323-change-default-audio-playback-device-windows-10-a.html


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

I have tried Photive HF1 and Skullcandy Uproar. Even after following your instructions, when I try to "connect" the headphones (which show as paired) I get the same msg that my PC doesn't support Miracast. And that's where everything stops.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

weybrew said:


> Even after following your instructions


The instructions in the link Rob provided have three options for making the bluetooth headphones the default playback device. Which did you try?



weybrew said:


> when I try to "connect" the headphones


"Connect" is a term used when setting up an external monitor (maybe with Miracast). Not sure I've seen the term used for bluetooth devices except as a substitute for "pair." Maybe you will have to describe in detail the steps you take (that lead to the Miracast message).

A screen shot or two may help. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

I tried using the task bar Method 1 but didn't find a headphone option. I tried using Method 2 but again found no headphone option. I tried Method 3 but the option to set but the set default was greyed out. I've attached some screen shots... hope they help. Oh, and I have checked the discoverable setting, too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks. I now understand where "Connect" comes from--4th and 5th attachments. But why the headphones don't connect and why you are given the "dumb" Miracast message is beyond me.

It's infrequent, but not impossible, for Bluetooth and other wireless to interfere with each other. You may want to try w/o the wireless mouse, and w/o Wi-Fi (if it is enabled).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Some Bluetooth adapters don't seem to work well with Windows 8 and 10, if they are older or not fully compliant with the latest specs. Did the adapter come with any drivers or a website to install newer drivers?

Also Windows 10 build 1709 seems to be iffy with some Bluetooth adapters, if you haven't already try updating to the new 1803 Spring Creators update. To see what version you have, go to the Search/Cortana box and type: winver and press Enter.

Still Miracast is not related to the Bluetooth or headphones so don't worry about that.


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

Thanks again, TerryNet and Triple6. My windows is already updated to v1803. I'll check the website for Kinovo drivers. Disconnecting my wireless mouse had no effect on the current situation.

Sorry to have to ask, but I am a senior non-techie. What does Wi-Fi do on my home PC? And how to I turn it off, as you suggest? I have 2 home PCs on a LAN hard wired via ethernet cabling.

I'm attaching a couple more screenshots... maybe they will give you more information.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

weybrew said:


> What does Wi-Fi do on my home PC? And how to I turn it off, as you suggest?


Wireless Fidelity (Wi-Fi, or wireless) is a popular method of connecting devices (computers, smart phones, tablets, cameras, etc.) to a network without using cables. Probably your PC is not wireless capable. You can confirm that by checking under Network Adapters in Device Manager for the absence of any wireless adapter. If there is a wireless adapter you can disable it since you do not need Wi-Fi when using an ethernet cable.


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

Does this screenshot help? What does it tell me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That screenshot confirms that you do not have a wireless (Wi-Fi) adapter.


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

I'm still trying to get my Bluetooth headphones to work. Attached screenshots show the headphones are connected and "enabled" yet still no sound. See attached...and what does the AMD HDMI mean by "not plugged in" and how to I fix that, if necessary?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, in your first and third attachments what happens when you try to set the Bluetooth headphones to Default?



weybrew said:


> what does the AMD HDMI mean by "not plugged in" and how to I fix that, if necessary?


Means that you do not have an HDMI cable successfully connected to a device (e.g., a TV or external monitor). I think that you do not intend to use HDMI at this time, so no need to "fix."


----------



## weybrew (May 31, 2008)

Oh, OK...Thanks


----------

